# Home Cinema 1080 Vertical Dark Lines



## scottypres (Mar 29, 2011)

*I have dark vertical lines / bands in my epson home cinema 1080 projection image. Anyone seen this before?*

Projector is 2 years old and just recently started displaying these vertical bands. It occurs with every input (hdmi, component) and is only visible in the mid grayscale range. Does not display on perfect whites or blacks. The url is: http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j109/scottypres/1000000809.jpg
Any idea on repair costs?


----------



## Foranzi (May 26, 2011)

scottypres said:


> *I have dark vertical lines / bands in my epson home cinema 1080 projection image. Anyone seen this before?*
> 
> Projector is 2 years old and just recently started displaying these vertical bands. It occurs with every input (hdmi, component) and is only visible in the mid grayscale range. Does not display on perfect whites or blacks. The url is: http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j109/scottypres/1000000809.jpg
> Any idea on repair costs?



How old is your lamp? It almost seems like the lamp might be streaking the picture from dust in the light tunnel. It could be a display issue with the polarizer or an LCD problem. Its tough to say the cost, but if you want to look at our website, we might be able to help you. We have a good relationship with Epson

I would try removing all the cables first and see if its something with a ground loop or something odd like that. I doubt that's it, but its worth a try.


----------

